# Another Is she Bred, Question.



## TheSheepGirl (Nov 3, 2010)

Marybell and Ninja, my March ewe lambs, were supposedly in with a ram at the breeder's. 

They have not bagged up, but Marybell has grown considerably and her belly is tight and keeps growing. Her vulva began to swell about 3 wks to 5 wks. ago. It has started to ooze and get a bit dirty. I'm sure she isn't in heat cause the swelling never went down.

Ninja is now beginning to grow and, though she is smaller, has a bigger belly than Marybell. Her vulva has started to swell now too. 

How long after the vulva swells do they start to bag up?

When they are in heat, how long will the vulva stay swollen for?

I'm not sure they are bred, but they sure are acting like it!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 3, 2010)

When were they in with the ram? 

I generally don't notice the vulvas swelling when my ewes are in heat.  I just see a bit of discharge sometimes.  Usually with bred ewes, I see udder development first (anywhere from a month out to just couple weeks out), and the vulva swells maybe a week (or maybe a tad longer) from lambing.


----------

